# Who got drawn for a TPW hunt and where



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

I got drawn for the Schimitar Oryx hunt at mason ( a real shocker).


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

We got drawn for Youth Alligator at Dam B Lake Steinhagen. Opening weekend of Teal

Got draw last year for Doe at Bastrop SP and Youth at Lake Somerville. Both for the same weekend!!!


----------



## groundswatter (Jun 9, 2015)

one of mine says "pending 2nd draw" what does that mean?


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

It just means if any of the people who got drawn does not pay in time then they will redraw for that spot.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

huntmaster58 said:


> I got drawn for the Schimitar Oryx hunt at mason ( a real shocker).


Yeah? They are still accepting application until December for that hunt.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

That's a separate hunt from the one I was drawn for, my hunt is sept 15


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Nothing here, but most of this season's stuff hasn't been drawn yet.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

huntmaster58 said:


> That's a separate hunt from the one I was drawn for, my hunt is sept 15


Ah, I didn't realize they were running management hunts out there this year. That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

We put in for 6-7 yesterday for youth for my son to get a deer. Did not think of the gator, is it guided?

I read the info on each before submitting. Some had camp houses, some did not seems like fun to me either way, did not tell son yet. Still need to take HSC, but will as soon as we can.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

the only one that I saw that was guided gator was the big time Texas hunt for gator the one that is like 9 bucks an entry.


----------



## JSimpson65 (Feb 20, 2012)

I just got the email that I was drawn for Javelina at James Daughtrey WMA. First one I've drawn in 3 years. Had a nice streak going for a few years so it's nice to get drawn again.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

my streak is going the other way. Havn't hit yet. Been at least 6 yrs.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Steven H said:


> We put in for 6-7 yesterday for youth for my son to get a deer. Did not think of the gator, is it guided?
> 
> I read the info on each before submitting. Some had camp houses, some did not seems like fun to me either way, did not tell son yet. Still need to take HSC, but will as soon as we can.


Not sure about the giuded part. It does require a boat. I am experienced at gator hunts but this will be a first for my son. Also note, unlike youth deer hunts, on the youth gator hunts, the adult gets a permit too. On hunter safety course, if he is between 9 and 16, he can hunt without it but you must be within arms reach at all times. Seth was 13 during January's deer hunt at Bastrop state park and we showed up without HS cert..


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I was 0-3 again, I've 12 points in 3 different catagories!!!


----------



## groundswatter (Jun 9, 2015)

Does TX put out a report that shows how many points it took to draw a guaranteed tag, like the westerns states do? I would be curious about the mule deer tags, and how many points it would take. TX has the longest odds I have seen on mule deer.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

groundswatter said:


> Does TX put out a report that shows how many points it took to draw a guaranteed tag, like the westerns states do? I would be curious about the mule deer tags, and how many points it would take. TX has the longest odds I have seen on mule deer.


there is no such thing as guaranteed tag in Texas. All the Loyalty point does is add your name in again for each point. Still the luck of the draw. I have 7 points in one category this year and still dont think I will get drawn because there are usually 3000 applicants applying for 30 tags.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

You are correct on that one, I now have 24 points for the either sex gun and yet people get drawn the first time, The schimitar hunt I was drawn on I had 10 points.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

huntmaster58 said:


> You are correct on that one, I now have 24 points for the either sex gun and yet people get drawn the first time, The schimitar hunt I was drawn on I had 10 points.


24 points and still not drawn? That's it, I quit...


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

A couple years ago we got drawn for antelope with 7 points. Others there had 14, and 21 p-pts


----------



## Spartan Handgun Training (May 28, 2014)

My Daughter got drawn for the youth hunt January 1st of this year at Garner SP for the youth hunt. It was awesome all the axis deer you could manage. Out of the 14 kids, I believe the first evening 30 something axis deer were brought to the camp for cleaning.
TPWD staff there were A+++.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

My grandson and I got drawn for the youth antlerless at Possum Kingdom. 
Fouth time he's been drawn in five years. Lucky little dude.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

WildThings said:


> My grandson and I got drawn for the youth antlerless at Possum Kingdom.
> Fouth time he's been drawn in five years. Lucky little dude.


Yep. Mine got drawn for deer hunt last year and Gator hunt this year. Sept 11the will be another deadline and emails sent out shortly after to the winners.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

I would say we had a good draw year

Youth Antlerless at Possum Kingdom
Youth Either Sex at Bastrop
Antlerless/Spike at Honey Creek
Either Sex at Kickapoo Caverns

Now if I can just draw the Grand Slam it would be a great draw year!


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Was drawn for James Daughtrey management hunt.


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

As its been for the last 5 yearsâ€¦. all pending 2nd draw...


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Wow...you must be living right!!!

I've got nuffin so far....



WildThings said:


> I would say we had a good draw year
> 
> Youth Antlerless at Possum Kingdom
> Youth Either Sex at Bastrop
> ...


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

*Choke canyon north shore*

Wife, son, and I drawn for choke canyon north shore GDE, mid jan. any suggestions?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

WildThings said:


> I would say we had a good draw year
> 
> Youth Antlerless at Possum Kingdom
> Youth Either Sex at Bastrop
> ...


You got a Congressman in the family or something?


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

We got the antlerless hunt at hill country sna near bandera. Has anyone else been hunting there before?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

SwampRat said:


> Wow...you must be living right!!!
> 
> I've got nuffin so far....


4 out of 55 entries -- I'll take them - nothing last year!



justletmein said:


> You got a Congressman in the family or something?


Nope no congressman - just living right - see above quote

LOL my grandson needs to play the lotto when he gets of age. He has drawn 3 out of the last 4 years and has killed every time we go. This is his last year as a youth.

My BIL and I have been putting in for drawings for over 25 years. This hunts are always fun!


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

GDA-- Gov Canyon, 8-10 Dec.
GDE-- Chaparral, 15-19 Dec.

Clean living... not.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Raven said:


> GDA-- Gov Canyon, 8-10 Dec.
> GDE-- Chaparral, 15-19 Dec.
> 
> Clean living... not.


I'm curious to see how that Government Canyon hunt plays out!! Looks like fun!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

WildThings said:


> I'm curious to see how that Government Canyon hunt plays out!! Looks like fun!


x2. I could walk there from my house.


----------



## cypressrat (Jun 21, 2005)

My boy got drawn

Youth Only Gun Either Sex at Choke Canyon SP - North Shore Unit Dec 19th to 22nd

Last year he was drawn for Youth Only Gun Deer - Management - Brazos Bend SP


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

Timemachine said:


> We got drawn for Youth Alligator at Dam B Lake Steinhagen. Opening weekend of Teal
> 
> Got draw last year for Doe at Bastrop SP and Youth at Lake Somerville. Both for the same weekend!!!


How did you add a youth to the application? My 9 yr old has never had a license so I cant search for her in the system.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

cajundiesel said:


> How did you add a youth to the application? My 9 yr old has never had a license so I cant search for her in the system.


You could probably guy her a license and get the customer number from there? I seem to recall adding my young one via SSN then the next year he got entered with customer number from the license and ended up with duplicates and they deleted a bunch of his entries.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

justletmein said:


> You could probably guy her a license and get the customer number from there? I seem to recall adding my young one via SSN then the next year he got entered with customer number from the license and ended up with duplicates and they deleted a bunch of his entries.


Correct. The youth license is $7 and then they are in the system via "customer ID number". That number will never change. My 14 years old has had a License for 7 years running. The do not need federal Duck Stamp or their own APH permit. They operate off of yours. They should have Hunter safety but can still hunt without it as long as the are within arms reach of you. If you child is 17, he/she can hunt without Hunter Safety Cert if you buy the $10 "HSC Deferral Tag".


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

cypressrat said:


> My boy got drawn
> 
> Youth Only Gun Either Sex at Choke Canyon SP - North Shore Unit Dec 19th to 22nd
> 
> Last year he was drawn for Youth Only Gun Deer - Management - Brazos Bend SP


Congrats Sir. I love to see the kids go out on the hunts.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

cajundiesel said:


> How did you add a youth to the application? My 9 yr old has never had a license so I cant search for her in the system.


What everybody is saying is correct. You can add them to the application by their name, birth date and SS#. Most of the deadline are past but there are a few left for the spring. Always add the youth to the adult drawing if you have an open spot. If drawn they don't cost anything to hunt or if they can't get out of school just don't accept their spot. You can not do that if their name is not on the application (you can't add or substitute anyone.)

If they are drawn or if you take them hunting you have to purchase them a license. At that point their customer number is assigned to them for life. The next year you can search by name, birth and Cust#


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

justletmein said:


> x2. I could walk there from my house.


Me too. I worked there back in about '99. Will be interesting to see how it's changed.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

my boy stroke out put him in 4 different youth hunts and all 4 are pending 2nd draw :headknock poor guy ...anyhow good luck for those who got picked happy hunting and please stay safe :texasflag


----------



## harv418 (May 25, 2004)

We drew youth gun deer antlerless spike at Gus Engling again. I drew the antlers spike gun for the week following as well.

So far that is


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Youth hunt either sex deer at Alazan Bayou WMA.

Never been and not sure what to expect.


----------



## WateRfowLFisHinG (Feb 10, 2015)

*Draw*

I was drawn on the Colorado Bend for spike antlerless anyone gone before over there??? thanks


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Pending 2nd draw for Matagorda Island and Travis County Ranch. Still waiting to see if I draw a USFS doe tag from Bannister WMA since I'll be up at Angelina NF this year.


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

Daughter and her friend got drawn at Big Bend Ranch!!!! Should be a lot of fun!!!!


----------



## Freight Mover (Feb 17, 2013)

harv418 said:


> We drew youth gun deer antlerless spike at Gus Engling again. I drew the antlers spike gun for the week following as well.
> 
> So far that is


We drew this one as well


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

I got drawn for Government Canyon either sex in Jan.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

Got Drawn Old Sabine Bottom, but turns out cant go. Good luck to the 2nd draw guys. Wasted my points... I heard there are some big deer in their if you can find them.


----------



## Rmartinjr4 (Oct 1, 2014)

Check your inbox Red-fin


----------



## samsdad (May 1, 2012)

Got very lucky this year. Chaparral WMA archery in December and spike and doe at Enchanted rock in January. Really looking forward to both hunts. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

WildThings said:


> I would say we had a good draw year
> 
> Youth Antlerless at Possum Kingdom
> Youth Either Sex at Bastrop
> ...





SwampRat said:


> Wow...you must be living right!!!
> 
> I've got nuffin so far....


I think I'm going to go get a Powerball ticket!!

Just got noticed of our 5th drawn hunt - Hill Country SNA doe hunt on January 25th

What's cool is that we are going to make all them!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

What!!??! You BETTER go get that Powerball...

Unbelievable draw for you guys....

We _still_ have zero....We're *0-59*!!!!!!!


----------



## trouttracker (Apr 1, 2005)

Ether sex brazos bend


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

WildThings said:


> I think I'm going to go get a Powerball ticket!!
> 
> Just got noticed of our 5th drawn hunt - Hill Country SNA doe hunt on January 25th
> 
> What's cool is that we are going to make all them!


Very nice! I shot a heavy horned 9pt at Kickapoo about 5 yrs ago, he dressed 148, at the time he was the biggest bodied deer ever taken off Kickapoo. Cool place to hunt, if you get to pick, get Unit 6.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

trouttracker said:


> Ether sex brazos bend


Ok. Now I am officialy jealous


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

SSST said:


> Very nice! I shot a heavy horned 9pt at Kickapoo about 5 yrs ago, he dressed 148, at the time he was the biggest bodied deer ever taken off Kickapoo. Cool place to hunt, if you get to pick, get Unit 6.


 Thanks for that info.. My BIL hunted it 4 years in a row from '90 - '94 and still has all his maps and notes. Pumped about hunting it and it's a 4 day hunt!


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Doe or spike Kickapoo Cavern. Dec 7-11.


----------



## justin-armstrong (Apr 27, 2013)

got drawn for one doe on Moore plantation wma


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

3 doe permits for Sam Houston National Forest


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I put in for swan in N. Carolina and Utah ... a little off topic, but it's still a draw right ... ?


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I drew Garner SP Exotic January 13-15. Super excited about it.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

We drew a doe permit for Bannister in the Angelina National Forest


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

SSST said:


> Very nice! I shot a heavy horned 9pt at Kickapoo about 5 yrs ago, he dressed 148, at the time he was the biggest bodied deer ever taken off Kickapoo. Cool place to hunt, if you get to pick, get Unit 6.


I got a 9 point there as well back in the early 90s, course not that big. That was a great place to hunt terrain wise..talk about some long shots. Took mine at about 300 yards. Passed up a couple bigger ones, didn't think my 25-06 would reach that far.ha


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

rynochop said:


> I got a 9 point there as well back in the early 90s, course not that big. That was a great place to hunt terrain wise..talk about some long shots. Took mine at about 300 yards. Passed up a couple bigger ones, didn't think my 25-06 would reach that far.ha


This buck was about 100 yds when i shot, i was sitting on the side of a hill overlooking a valley, and here comes a doe flying by, next thing i know, there he is, in full rut. He stopped for a second to rub some brush and that was it. I consider that shot off my knees in 25 degree weather my best ever. Now loading him on the truck was the fun part, lol.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Well I was successful on the oryx hunt, this was a management hunt not a trophy hunt.


----------



## JSimpson65 (Feb 20, 2012)

huntmaster58 said:


> Well I was successful on the oryx hunt, this was a management hunt not a trophy hunt.


Nice! Those are excellent eating too.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

huntmaster58 said:


> Well I was successful on the oryx hunt, this was a management hunt not a trophy hunt.


Congrats on a great animal


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Post any success picts


----------



## Quackedup (Sep 8, 2010)

My oldest son and I are drawn at South Llano State Park. Looking forward to it!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

WildThings said:


> I would say we had a good draw year
> 
> Youth Antlerless at Possum Kingdom
> Youth Either Sex at Bastrop
> ...


Just got back from the either sex hunt at Kickapoo Caverns -- great hunt!

Ended up filling all my allotments - 2 does and a 8 point buck! The freezer is getting full. Lots of deer taken at this hunt!


----------



## Quackedup (Sep 8, 2010)

had a fun hunt at South Llano. it was the antlerless/spike hunt with chance to take axis. There were whitetail everywhere. I killed my 3 and waited on the axis. Saw 4-5 does and one bull but nothing that I could make a clean shot on. it is brushy. There were about 5-6 axis killed and lots of whitetails.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Heading there Sunday for my drawn hunt. Hope you saved me some.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Headed to James Daughtrey WMA for a management hunt tomorrow.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

trouttracker said:


> Ether sex brazos bend


Made that hunt last year, there were a lot of deer shot and some really nice bucks.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

In the 80's and early 90's I got drawn for at least one deer hunt every year. Since 1994, not drawn for any hunts at all. Finally gave up and didn't apply this year.


----------



## perez84 (Dec 23, 2012)

samsdad said:


> Got very lucky this year. Chaparral WMA archery in December and spike and doe at Enchanted rock in January. Really looking forward to both hunts. Any advice appreciated.


also got drawn for the doe and spike hunt enchanted rock. inbox me if u can


----------

